# Masquer le texte des icônes disque



## Cioranes (12 Mars 2009)

Comment faire?
Je voudrais juste les icônes, pas le vilain texte blanc dessous ou à droite.

J'essaie de placer les icônes tout contre le bord droit du desktop (texte à droite pour qu'il disparaisse), mais à chaque reboot les vilaines reviennent et le moche texte réapparait.

Pliiiiz


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Mars 2009)

Cioranes a dit:


> Comment faire?
> Je voudrais juste les icônes, pas le vilain texte blanc dessous ou à droite.
> 
> J'essaie de placer les icônes tout contre le bord droit du desktop (texte à droite pour qu'il disparaisse), mais à chaque reboot les vilaines reviennent et le moche texte réapparait.
> ...



Bonjour,
Tes icônes, quelles qu'elles soient (fichiers, dossiers ou autres), portent obligatoirement un nom.
Donc il y a un texte associé avec.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2009)

pas très productif je trouve


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> pas très productif je trouve




Comment fais tu ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Comment fais tu ?



te laisse chercher :rateau:


----------



## zacromatafalgar (12 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Comment fais tu ?



Photoshop est lancé, je ne serais pas étonné que *Arlequin* l'ai utilisé


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2009)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Photoshop est lancé, je ne serais pas étonné que *Arlequin* l'ai utilisé


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2009)

Copie d'écran modifiée...?????


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Copie d'écran modifiée...?????



voilà


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Mars 2009)

Cioranes a dit:


> Comment faire?
> Je voudrais juste les icônes, pas le vilain texte blanc dessous ou à droite.
> 
> J'essaie de placer les icônes tout contre le bord droit du desktop (texte à droite pour qu'il disparaisse), mais à chaque reboot les vilaines reviennent et le moche texte réapparait.
> ...


Je ne vois pas comment supprimer le texte des icônes des disques sans supprimer celui des autres icônes du bureau, ni même l'intérêt d'une telle manipulation (comment différencier les volumes montés, après ?).

Sinon il est toujours possible de supprimer le texte et l'icône des disques (préférences Finder, onglet "Générales").


----------



## Cioranes (12 Mars 2009)

Bon ben c'est pas grave... 

C'était juste pour faire joli (cf. mon screenshot dans "nos desktops sous os x").

Merci quand même.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2009)

et en changeant la couleur du texte (à condition d'avoir un fond uni) ? y'a pas moyen de bidouiller ça ?


----------



## Cioranes (12 Mars 2009)

euh... j'vais passer pour un con là... comment on change la couleur du texte ?
Je croyais que le blanc de la police était système...


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2009)

Cioranes a dit:


> euh... j'vais passer pour un con là... comment on change la couleur du texte ?
> Je croyais que le blanc de la police était système...



je (me) posais aussi la question


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Tu renommes avec un espace.


----------



## eleonooore (12 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu renommes avec un espace.



Tout à fait, je l'avais fait pour Macintosh HD, aucun souci.
Pour plusieurs volumes, j'hésiterais, ou du moins j'y réfléchirais à deux fois.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2009)

moi aussi
( et je te raconte pas pour une recherche interne à un volume..sans nom, non,  2 , ooups c'est 3 , non 4 )

hihihihi


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2009)

gnéééééé ?

rien compris :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Tu cliques et au lieu de renommer avec un texte, tu appuies sur la touche espace.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu cliques et au lieu de renommer avec un texte, tu appuies sur la touche espace.



hihi, comme un con je rajoutais un espace avant le nom 

ben oui quoi, faut expliquer aussi ....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Tu n'es pas débutant pourtant  .


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2009)

quand c'est trop simple, je ne percute pas


----------

